# Newcastle Airport



## Gbob (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi,
I am a new driver, who joined mainly to work in the Maitland area when it starts soon. I went for a bit of an experimental first day in Newcastle to get an idea of how things work. During the day I drove to Newcastle Airport to see if it was worthwhile for picking up incoming passengers. It didn't take me long to realise the taxi drivers have a system in place to keep us from doing this. 
Once I arrived near the airport I received a ping and accepted. Started to drive around to the pickup area and then received a cancellation. Looking at the pick up point on the map, I could see it was near the taxi area. Once I drove past them I received another request, which I ignored as I knew it was them again.
Obviously they keep an eye on the app and know if we are around. Half a dozen of them can keep you going around in circles not knowing if it is a legitimate ride or not. Have any other Newcastle drivers experienced this.


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

best to park up at Newcastle airport and hold up a sign offering cash discount jobs, easiest way to get a ride


----------

